
2019 will be the year of privacy - annefauvre
https://hackernoon.com/2019-is-the-year-of-privacy-1cbef3746673
======
zan0529
I wonder what the presidential campaign will do for the privacy narrative. I
think people like mark warner and klobuchar will start to pit big tech as a
beast only they can control and data will be at the center of it. Anyone else
agree?

